# How far have you cycled in a day ?



## frisky

Hi guys and girls, new thread, not how far did you cycle today 
But , what's the furthest you have cycled in a day 
I did a sportive called Coast to Coast in a day 
Not the usual route though , Seascale to Whitby , bit hilly









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jenks

September 25th 2017 , Birmingham Velo, 100 miles.

15,000 starters. As this was my first sportive my starting number was 12,300ish so well at the back. Time wise 7 hours 48 mins total put me inside the top 7,000 so I was happy at that.


----------



## frisky

jenks said:


> September 25th 2017 , Birmingham Velo, 100 miles.
> 
> 15,000 starters. As this was my first sportive my starting number was 12,300ish so well at the back. Time wise 7 hours 48 mins total put me inside the top 7,000 so I was happy at that.


A big group , the C2C limit numbers to around 300, you hardly see anyone apart from at the feed stations 😊


----------



## Stoner

Wow, that is impressive. My record was London to Cambridge and back. Circa 125 miles round-trip. Even two pairs of cycle shorts didn't stop the pain after the first 50 miles!


----------



## Bill58

In July 1981 I manage to cycle 130miles in one day while crossing Europe to North Africa. My touring bike was loaded with about 40 pound of kit.


----------



## garage_dweller

A couple of years ago I did 129.7miles. Met a mate in Glasgow to go for a ride, I live in Kilmarnock so ride up. We thought let's head up to drymen, got there, carried on to aberfoyle, then headed out to loch Katrina, all the way round that, then back to aberfoyle, grabbed a sausage roll then back home.

When he was turning off the a77 for home he'd done just over 98 miles, he's only minutes off the main road so didn't even make the century  it was a grand day out.

I went into work on Monday and bumped into a guy who lives up that way, I said I'd been up there the day before, when he asked how many miles I'd done he nearly fell over when I answered 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Just a nice round 100moles for me, followed up with a game of squash straight after!

Was hoping to do a 24 hour distance event this year but Corona and a lack of fitness mean I've put it on hold for 12months


----------

